# Hibiscus for tortoise



## sonykurniawan (Feb 22, 2014)

I have searched archive threads but can't really find a thread discussing this.
I know that hibiscus flower and leaves are good for tortoise, but are all hibiscus in the hibiscus family are safe?

Some hibiscus species that are good for torts: 
hibiscus rosa-sinensis, hibiscus syriacus, hibiscus calyphyllus... 
Anybody can add to this list please?

Thank you


----------



## pfara (Feb 22, 2014)

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=51

Apparently not all hibiscus is safe. (See link above)


----------



## sonykurniawan (Feb 23, 2014)

Thankyou for the reply.. 
Can other members with first hand experience chime in please


----------



## birdandtortoiselover (Feb 24, 2014)

The hibiscus that looks like this is safe, my tortoise loves it


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2014)

Sorry. None of us are botanists. It would not be prudent to answer this question. We don't even really know how many different types of hibiscus there are with all the different species and varieties. I didn't even know the one pfara listed even existed. All of the varieties that are commonly available here are safe to feed as long as they are NOT recently purchased from a nursery and full of pesticides.

It might suit your purposes better to simply post a pic of which ones you have available, and we can tell you if we recognize that one type, vs. a blanket statement about ALL types.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Feb 25, 2014)

Tom, thanks for replying. I merely want to summarize the types of hibiscus safe for the torts. 

I just know a few types that i can recall which are safe for the torts. Maybe others can add more?

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2014)

Well here are the ones that I know are safe to feed:
regular tropical hibiscus, Hibiscus rosa-sinensis. There are MANY varieties of this one.
blue hibiscus, Alyogyne huegelii, from Australia
lavatera, Lavatera arborea
African hibiscus (one of my favorites), Hibiscus sabdariffa

Also in this family are the mallows. I feed the one called Malva neglecta


----------



## sonykurniawan (Feb 25, 2014)

Tom, 
This african hisbiscus you are refering is hisbiscus calyphyllus?

Thanks for the list.. Really appreciate it


----------

